# Solar fan for small shed



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

I have been searching for days for a fan that comes with a small solar panel that we can put either on the side or on top of our new shed just to keep air moving in it. I am not expecting an a/c effect. I just want to keep air moving to combat the high temps and humidity. 

The only things I am finding are $300 or up - and the cheaper end has horrible reviews. But they are all also designed for attics and much larger square footage than I am dealing with here. It is an 8x13 shed. 

Surely there is a smaller version of the attic fan out there. Any of you experts know of a cheaper, but effective, small, solar powered fan?


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

I would get a 12 volt radiator fan and a solar setup to run it. still going to be over 300$. because 200 watt solar panels to run it are over 200$. But then you can use it for charging batteries too.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I work for the company that makes the SunRise Solar Fans. For full disclosure, We recently started a separate company to offer things that we make directly to the public through a website called Homestead Products, Inc. I do have an interest in that, mostly to learn. It is not connected to Homesteading Today, in any way. 

I did not start this thread but it cries out for me to say that there is a fan available now on the website that is offered at $351.99--or $125 below the lowest nationally advertised price. plus tax, shipping and handling. I think that it's the best and the very low price is because of the direct factory advantage. The website is so new that we are still working out details to handle these costs. 

I like to make things so I understand if you are trying to find some things around the stead that will work.

I love to make pasture. I know nothing about web marketing. This fan is however, an extreme value if you don't want to invent. 

Please delete or move this reply if this is inappropriate, show boating and self promoting not intended in this spot, please. Thanks.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have 2 15 watt solar panels that drive a small 12 v fan for my small greenhouse. I'm going to try the same thing to vent the hot air in the summer. Use the same 2 solar panels and a 12 v fan.

I don't know if the fan I am trying will move enough air to make a difference. My greenhouse is a little less than 100 sq ft.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks all. It sounds like it is still a bit too pricey for what I would need it for. 

We do have two small panels but they are running two of our gates on the property (mighty mules). I say running...they are actually broke more often than not. Right now only one works. Maybe if we get sick of jacking with the gates I can repurpose one of those panels and maybe it will do better running a little fan than it does running a gate. Something to think about anyway.

For now, maybe I will just stick with good old fashioned louvered vents and a "whirly bird" on the shed.


----------

